# New Rescue Tiel Yoda



## buddytiel (Jun 17, 2014)

This is one of my new additions Yoda. He is 16 years old. Poor thing was never tamed or let out of his cage. I also adopted his cage mates at the shelter. Two one year old tiels we names Sassafras because he is a sassy stinker who is not tame and totally hyper and Cricket who makes cricket noises all day and is a little sweetie. They love running around the house and having their baths.

In addition I have Buddy my first tiel who I love so much and 4 budgies that are hilarious.


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

He is adorable wouldn't have guessed he was 16.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Beautiful, that bird is


----------



## TacoNblanco (May 27, 2014)

That is an awesome thing that you did for these tiels  Not many people would take on such an uncertain case. Happy to hear these birds will have a wonderful loving home to live their days out in!


----------



## buddytiel (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

He's adorable!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

It's awesome that you also adopted his cage mates, he's gorgeous


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for giving them a nice home! He's a cutie.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

He's a handsome gentleman! You're so awesome, giving them all a loving home where they can get the love they deserve.


----------



## buddytiel (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks Tamamoo. It's worth it.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

He is a beaut. Don't give up on him. He can be tame and loving. He seems like a sweetheart underneath those feathers


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you for adopting him and giving him a second chance! He's very handsome.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

buddytiel-You are amazing!Congrats for your new additions.Yoda looks very well for his age.Both him and his cagemates have hit the jackpot,so now they will have proper care and the love they deserve.All the best X x Teresa


----------



## buddytiel (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone! He is doing a little better. We work hard everyday.


----------



## Joj023 (Jul 9, 2014)

He is a beautiful boy and so lucky to have such a kindhearted person to love and care for him. Most people want new young babies and overlook the older animals whether they are dogs, cats or birds. You have done a wonderful thing.


----------



## ericmcginn5 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thank you for giving him a good home not many people would do that.


----------



## Fritz (Jul 15, 2014)

He is such a cutie!! How generous of you to give him a new and terrific home.


----------

